# REW - Room Acoustics Software



## fwalsh (Ago 3, 2019)

Buenas Gente:

Mi primer post en este foro, del cual soy mas espectador que miembro activo; como no ví ninguna referencia ( puedo haberme equivocado ) con respecto a este software de análisis, creí conveniente dejarles el vínculo para que le peguen una mirada.

El mismo es gratuito y, mi recomendación, es que lo utilicen en sistemas operativos modernos, no descartando que en los mas viejitos no pueda ser utilizado, pero para eso sería recomendable ir al foro de los desarrolladores debido a que hay algún que otro error en la instalación que se encuentra explicado ahí.

Asimismo recomiendo descargar la versión que reza "Windows installer with JRE (32.8MB, includes private Java 8 runtime)" que ya trae el runtime de Java y lo instala solito, asi no hay que preocuparse de eso.

La página de los desarrolladores es REW - Room EQ Wizard Acoustic Software , lo único que no es gratis es el micrófono que es bastante saladito. 

Espero no haber "violado" alguna regla del foro con los vínculos externos ( de ser así ... moderadores a lo suyo ) y los dejo con la esperanza de haber aportado alguna gotita de agua al mar del conocimiento forero.

Saludos,
Federico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2019)

Bienvenido ! Si es de descarga gratuita no habría ningún problema.


----------



## jorger (Ago 3, 2019)

Es parecido al Steps sólo que bastante menos "tosco" durante las mediciones. Lo tengo instalado desde hace casi un año en W7. Aunque va bastante bien y te permite tocar parámetros propios del proceso de medición, no lo he usado mucho. Uso ARTA casi siempre. Pero ahí tengo REW, como segunda opción.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 4, 2019)

Lo vengo usando desde hace bastante tiempo. Me ha resultado fácil su empleo. En alguna forma, con ciertas similitudes al ARTA y, también, al DAQARTA.

Aquí mi última exprimida:

Amplificador híbrido Clase "A" para auriculares.


----------

